# Midwest Trade Tool



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Now just don't let the wife catch you when you're alone with it :shifty:


:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Rich.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

This is weird! Tavy-Tile Puck has priced more than list price!
List Price :
$10.99
Your Price :
$14.29 
http://www.tiletools.com/product/tavy-tilepuck-lippage-detector-marble-level-777.cfm
Maybe Rich can look at that..


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

astor said:


> This is weird! Tavy-Tile Puck has priced more than list price!
> List Price :
> $10.99
> Your Price :
> ...


Obviously our web guy was asleep at his keyboard:no:
Thanks for pointing out the error and it has been corrected.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I tore into thr T3 Razor today :clap: Awesome Blade, much smoother and cleaner cuts than the Pearl blade that I had... it was only a little quieter than before but I really like the solid core and the ability to shave small amounts with no flex.
The true blue dressing stone is great too! Ran my dewalt grinder blade into it and mad'er better than new:rockon:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> I tore into thr T3 Razor today :clap: Awesome Blade, much smoother and cleaner cuts than the Pearl blade that I had... it was only a little quieter than before but I really like the solid core and the ability to shave small amounts with no flex.
> The true blue dressing stone is great too! Ran my dewalt grinder blade into it and mad'er better than new:rockon:


That Razor is the cat's proverbial a$$ ain't it - best blade for porcelain I've found yet :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have found the T3 to be pretty darn quite on direct direct motors but with belt drive, it seems a bit louder.

Damn nice blade!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> That Razor is the cat's proverbial a$$ ain't it - best blade for porcelain I've found yet :thumbsup:


I have absolutely no reason to try a different blade, ever :thumbup:


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I just set 1300 ft with one and fell in love, cuts hard tile like no ones business, and provides super clean cuts.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

If Rich put them on sale for $50 bux next week I wouldn't be mad... (let me rethink that) :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

how much TLS you got in stock rich??? looking at the monster of floors and starting to bid in things needed the grout machine is one


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Discount = Excuse to buy Sigma*

Rich: Speaking of discounts how much is this contractortalk discount. How do we go about receiving this discount. This is what I need to push me over the edge to buy my Sigma 3b. 
I will name her Juilliana. Don't tell the wife all my tools after named after women.
Since I referred myself do I get a double discount? :jester:
I just noticed today that you guys take Paypal. 
That along with the good word of mouth here and I'm sold.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

onthelevel said:


> Rich: Speaking of discounts how much is this contractortalk discount. How do we go about receiving this discount. This is what I need to push me over the edge to buy my Sigma 3b.
> I will name her Juilliana. Don't tell the wife all my tools after named after women.
> Since I referred myself do I get a double discount? :jester:
> I just noticed today that you guys take Paypal.
> That along with the good word of mouth here and I'm sold.


I started the thread so any extra discounts kick back to me and I share them with Angus :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And then I get a commission :laughing: 


:no:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sigma 3C (30" cut)

I am in heaven.................
Thanks Rich!!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

haha I had a new one in a box I would have GIVEN to you......us retired folks dont know what tools are anymore...........most stressfull thing I do is pick out the right cigar


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice cutter Todd. I am ordering the 26" model next week from MWT.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

On second thought. I won't be buying it until November. I can only buy so much per month according to my wife (book keeper) and I already splurged on a Festool TS 55 with a CT26 dust extractor this month :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ROVACON said:


> On second thought. I won't be buying it until November. I can only buy so much per month according to my wife (book keeper) and I already splurged on a Festool TS 55 with a CT26 dust extractor this month :laughing:


I think Rich is a few weeks out on a new shipment anyways... I was going to get the 26" cutter but he only had the 30 and 1 or 2 of the larger ones...


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice Sigma Todd.:thumbsup:

Between you ,me and Alex...we could have the ultimate Sigma line up!:thumbup:

Im bummed. Todd got a nice Sigma ....all i got today from Rich is 100 Hydro sponges!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm glad I got the 30"er :clap: I was ripping some scrap tile and makes a nice straight, clean cut :rockon:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Todd, is this your first Sigma? 

If so, did you have to get used to how it scores?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

First Sigma... I broke one tile because I was trying to cut a small amount (1/2" cut)
Other than that, its easy to work and get used to :clap:


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

That's good to know, I've been looking for my next cutter and been leaning on a Sigma. Would definitely get the 30"er. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I was cutting Cerdomus Denver Stone, porc- 3/8" thick. Perfect straight line and a smooth, square side post cut. This thing will be paid off on the next job...


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like a fine cutter. Maybe Santa will bring one this year.

In other news, the Pens won in OT. :clap:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just cutting subways a hour or two ago and nipping of 3/8's with mine. If your going back and forth to the tile saw now, your feet are going to love that Sigma too.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks just like my Siri.

And how the hell can someone be retired if they still work for a living? :blink:

One of these days I'll be able to try a Sigma and see if it's really the same thing as a Siri. Sure looks like it!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yup, look pretty much the same.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks to Rich & crew for a great deal on a new saw (and a Raimondi Stealth blade)!

Another satisfactory purchase from MWTT!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Thanks to Rich & crew for a great deal on a new saw (and a Raimondi Stealth blade)!
> 
> Another satisfactory purchase from MWTT!


Did ya get a chance to stroke it yet?? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure _how_ to answer that.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Not sure how to answer that.


:laughing:
Did you cut some tile with it yet? How do ya like the blade


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing:
> Did you cut some tile with it yet? How do ya like the blade


Nope. Won't be for a few more days.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Rich,
Any updates on your 2012 product offerings??


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to let everyone know the MWTT is launching a new website on Friday.

Check it out!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Need a new tile saw for this job coming up. Bought a cheaper snapper and started using it a lot. Should I buy a better snapper and new blade for the wet saw, or invest in a wet saw and use the cheaper snapper?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Get a new blade (T3 Razor) and a good snapper. You will definately have much more opportunity to use a good snapper. I bought the Sigma 3C from Rich and its great!


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Tech Dawg said:


> Get a new blade (T3 Razor) and a good snapper. You will definately have much more opportunity to use a good snapper. I bought the Sigma 3C from Rich and its great!


Alright, Rich? Who's Rich?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those tile cutters are the first tool I've ever seen dramatically cheaper in Canada than the US...weird.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

r4r&r said:


> Alright, Rich? Who's Rich?


OK  MWTT makes sense after reading the thread title. :whistling So I'm guessing Rich has something to do with that place. :blink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Rich works there and is in charge of my coorporate account :laughing:

(His screen name: mwtradetool)


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

So far, looks like everything went off without a hitch. The new site is live, if you guys could, check it out when you get a chance and get us some feedback. We were aiming towards a much cleaner look, with easier navigation. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I know you guys are working on it...and I know what that feels like....but the site seems awfully slow.

I see it's a WordPress site which should be real familiar to a lot of us!

http://www.tiletools.com/


----------



## MidwestTradeWeb (May 28, 2012)

Angus thanks for the feedback!

When you guys talk we listen. We've made some changes and you should now see a huge bump up in the site performance (night and day). We're still in the process of rolling everything out but if you have any other suggestions definitely let us know, we'll implement them. 

:thumbsup:


----------

